# Logitech z5500 5.1 system



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm researching for a speaker stystem that I can use for music, movies, and gaming. I currently want to use it for computer use, but in the near future I would like the system to function well as a Home Theatre speaker system. So far in my research, I'm going with the Logitech z5500 system. Will this system be adequate for home theatre use in terms of volume level for...say a 15ft x 25ft carpeted room? Thanks for your input!

jcisbig


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Without having listened to the speakers, I'm going to say "probably not". 

These speakers are a relatively small single full range driver system. This can work well with a computer system since you're so close, but once you start distancing yourself from the speaker, you'll find that the performance begins to falter.

This should all be preferenced with the following: people hanging around here are probably a little bit, hmm, _*particular *_:nerd: about their sound fidelity. For example, my wife is perfectly content listening to music on our kitchen system that's just your run of the mill undercounter radio/CD player but it makes my teeth hurt listening to that thing unless the volume is turned real low (easier on the small speaker drivers) . Is she wrong? Absolutely not, it's all what matters to the listener.

I've heard that Logitech makes some good computer speaker systems. And they may be good for home theater use -- however, I think you'll be better served by going with non-computer speakers for HT use.

If your budget is a major factor, maybe look into some of the home theater in a box systems. Some of these systems are surprising good for the price and they can be small enough to be used for just about any computer system. That doesn't mean that I'd go with the absolute smallest system you find -- those will suffer all the same issues that your Logitech system may suffer from. In the past, I've seen some good reviews of the Onkyo systems. I'd go and listen to a few and see if they fit your needs.

Anyway, that's my $0.02.

JCD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might want to check out the review of the Logitech speakers on our Home Theater PC Forum. 

That said, a 15 x 25 room is pretty big even for the most capable computer speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, I may stand corrected! 

Just goes to show you shouldn't speak about something without knowing the actual product.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

What would you say the maximum room size for the system would be?


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I did a review of that system for the Shack.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-pc/1121-review-logitech-z-5500-5-1-speaker-system.html

The Z5500 can fill a pretty big space, but just how big will depend on that exact room and just how particular you are. Its certainly a very cheap system to try out. If it doesn't work out in your 15x25 room, you could just put it in an office or bedroom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Also, what kind of quality do you think we are looking at? How many years will this system last given appropriate care?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> How many years will this system last given appropriate care?


 I’m not sure how MrPorterhouse could be expected to know the answer to that. He has had the system for a couple of years now, if that helps. His room is 9’ x 13’ – which means bass performance might not be as good in your room, which is three times larger.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Okay, thanks guys. If I have any more questions, I'll post again.


----------

